
The Hummus Manifesto - thafman
http://sixkidsandafulltimejob.blogspot.com/2010/07/hummus-manifesto-part-1.html
======
jacabado
Why working on .NET with C# would hinder a start-up culture?

Product scalability? Is that important?

